# Seriously Itchy legs!!!



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Hi ladies, 

Hoping you can help me a bit, i'm not due to see my mw until the 24th and if my GP tells me 'its just dry skin' i'm at the stage where i might hit him   

Basically i'm suffering with seriously itchy legs, itching to the point i'm scratching til they bleed    i'm bathing in Oilatum and using the cream after but always of an evening they turn reaaaaallly itchy! Doesnt seem to affect me much during the day, always later on and its driving me nuts    i get little bumps come up but by the morning their gone, and its not the kind of itch you can ignore i feel like ripping my skin off. 

I've tried googling but just getting results on itchy bump and boobs, any ideas if this is 'normal' and what i could use?

Never had any of this with my first so a bit baffled   

Thanks for your time

Jade xx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Jade. 

Is it just your legs?? 

You could try calamine lotion. I would contact your midwife as she may want to check a liver test. As severe itching can be caused by an issue with your liver. 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Hi Kaz

Thanks so much for your response   
I get the usually itchiness on my bump and boobs but nowhere near as severe as my legs, mainly the front and back of my calves and mainly at night   - will try and pin down midwife Thanks again for your help


xxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Hi ladies, 

Sorry to be a pest but wondered if you could shed any light    after my last post i went to triage where it was eventually found my liver profile was high with my ALT being 62 and bile acids being 14. They diagnosed obestetric cholastesis and i was referred for more bloods and a consultant app. 

I had to have bloods taken again 5 days later as i'd vomited some black and red stuff, this time my ALT had raised to 90 but bile acids gone down to 5    consultant has sent me for a liver ultrasound (which sonographer said was fine) and have to return to consultant on 15th may. They gave me piritin and creams for the itching. This seemed to be doing the trick, however now i've found its back with a vengance, particularly on my hands and feet    am smothered in aqueous cream and still fighting the urge to tear my feet off. 

I suppose my question is that as my bile acids had dropped last time, could it still point to OC? do/can the levels fluctuate? am  going to call the doc tomorrow to repeat my prescription for piritin and iron tablets as i'm running low, but dont think i can take another 2 + weeks of this itching before i see the cons, is it worth bothering her for? 

Sorry again to pester, she just made me feel a bit silly last time so i'm reluctant to go there for nothing.

Thank you xxxxxx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Hopeful. 

I would speak to your midwife. She may move your appointment with consultant forward. I have known levels fluctuate but don't know whether they would still treat you as cholestasis. That eould be down to your consultant. 

I would probably check your bloods again. I've been told in past if carries on itching check levels weekly. 

Kaz xx


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Thanks Kaz   
After a night of tearing myself to pieces im off to get my levels checked again   

Thanks again xxxxx


----------

